# Push for End of Quarter or refresh soon?



## Ronnie (Jun 6, 2017)

I recently test drove the Model X the sales guy at the center told me this month Tesla is doing special APR 0.99 - 2.4% for only inventory cars. Do you guys think this is because its the end of the quarter or trying to get rid of inventory for the new refresh?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Probably nothing special. Car dealerships generally prefer to sell cars ASAP, because otherwise they have to pay insurance on those inventory vehicles. So, you want some kind of incentive for people to choose an inventory car over ordering exactly what they want. For some people, the ability to drive the car right away is incentive enough, but not for everybody.


----------



## Ronnie (Jun 6, 2017)

garsh said:


> Probably nothing special. Car dealerships generally prefer to sell cars ASAP, because otherwise they have to pay insurance on those inventory vehicles. So, you want some kind of incentive for people to choose an inventory car over ordering exactly what they want. For some people, the ability to drive the car right away is incentive enough, but not for everybody.


ok thanks, I was hoping it had to do the refresh, I cant tell if it's going to happen this summer.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Ronnie said:


> ok thanks, I was hoping it had to do the refresh, I cant tell if it's going to happen this summer.


Given the large increase in lead time for ordering a Model S or X, I'm also hopeful that they're implementing a refresh. We'll find out in the second half of the year. The can't pre-announce that sort of thing - it would kill sales of the current cars.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Oooo, I just thought of something! Tesla is showing "June Delivery" for ordering a new S or X. If they were doing this to push off crossing the 200k threshold until July, then why were they not showing "July Delivery"? Imagine that they choose to announce the Model S refresh at the beginning of June. They would then offer a free "update" to the new version for anybody with a pending order, but it will delay your delivery until July or later. TADA!

I've just convinced myself that the S/X refresh will be announced in June.


----------



## Ormond (Aug 2, 2017)

When I ordered my 2016 Model X, there was a 2 year lease offered as an incentive. After I got my car, the version "2" was announced with the new cameras. 

I'm debating on ordering a new Model X when my lease expires. It would be nice to get a refreshed interior.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Ormond said:


> When I ordered my 2016 Model X, there was a 2 year lease offered as an incentive. After I got my car, the version "2" was announced with the new cameras.
> 
> I'm debating on ordering a new Model X when my lease expires. It would be nice to get a refreshed interior.


I would argue that the AP1 Model X gave you a better AP experience than the AP2 released soon after you leased. Only recently has AP2 caught up to AP1 and still has deficiencies such as the adjacent lane vehicle recognition. Also, auto wipers was only recently activated on AP2 but AP1 vehicles have had it for a long time. Now, the Model X has manual 2nd row seats that fold flat instead of the older power adjusting monopost seats. Tesla changes in design are not always for the better.

I really wouldn't hold your breath on the S/X interior refresh. Tesla just announced the new light color interior dash option (that I don't think looks good). If a major interior refresh were right around the corner, it doesn't make sense to offer new color options on the current interior design as you would need to get the supply line to provide new parts and guarantee a minimum quantity for the subcontractors.


----------



## Ormond (Aug 2, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> I would argue that the AP1 Model X gave you a better AP experience than the AP2 released soon after you leased. Only recently has AP2 caught up to AP1 and still has deficiencies such as the adjacent lane vehicle recognition. Also, auto wipers was only recently activated on AP2 but AP1 vehicles have had it for a long time. Now, the Model X has manual 2nd row seats that fold flat instead of the older power adjusting monopost seats. Tesla changes in design are not always for the better.


I think you are correct on the refresh. Tesla has higher priority projects now. I could even buy my car at the end of the lease.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> I've just convinced myself that the S/X refresh will be announced in June.


There's still time for my prediction to come true.

Tesla patent hints at possible Model S, X refresh with new HVAC system


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> I've just convinced myself that the S/X refresh will be announced in June.


Once again Tesla fails to meet a deadline. 

Tesla is planning a big Model S/Model X interior refresh in Q3 2019 - full refresh in 2021
Exclusive first look at Tesla Model S and Model X interior refresh: going spartan like Model 3


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

A Model S/X refresh must be imminent. If the Model 3 can charge on V3 faster, then for once the Model 3 does something better than their flagship models - and Tesla won’t make that last for long. I wouldn’t be surprised if a refreshed Model S/X becomes that one-more-thing moment at the Model Y reveal event.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Sean Mitchell shares more details on the current S/X limitations @6:40.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Claims that the S/X are the premium models are feeling more and more untrue. Not only not going to get the fast V3 SC speeds (which I understand to be limited by the hardware design), but I am daily wondering why all the software updates are going first to the model 3’s. I think the blind spot monitoring is a very important thing that I’m happy to now have on my 3, but my X needs it even more. Looking at some upcoming long trips in the X, and beginning to think I won’t have that update yet.

Anyone have any knowledge or theories why the 3’s are getting priority over the S/X’s in the new features available via OTA updates?


----------

